# Wak Box Mod



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

hello all.

I was wondering could some 1 point me in the direction of the wak box mod im sure there is a page for it but i cant find it 

Isit something to do with the airbox? drilling holes or something?

I currently have a pipercross induction kit.(just the air filter cone) this as good as the wak box mod?

Any help would be good.

Thankyou


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Take a look here
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/inductiontes ... ntests.htm

and here
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheers Wak Il Think ill keep my pipercross in for now.

But i do like the sound, It sounds very simliar to mine. But i guess most air filters sound the same


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Wak said:


> Take a look here
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/inductiontes ... ntests.htm
> 
> and here
> http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm


Like you know anything 

Mate, do the mod now! I love it when i see people enquiring about this mod.. cos i know how happy you're gonna be when u do it!

Trust me


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

Gonna do this mod today (thanks for all the pics wak) 
Do I need to put in the extra cooling pipe as that looks a bit beyond me, cutting holes is about my limit lol?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pezzzer1975 said:


> Gonna do this mod today (thanks for all the pics wak)
> Do I need to put in the extra cooling pipe as that looks a bit beyond me, cutting holes is about my limit lol?


No your fine with just the holes


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks buddy, I'll let everyone know how it goes


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

I just brought a wak box of ebay £10 as if I'm not happy I can put my original box back on. Question is what panel filter is better for the wak box k&n or pipercross panel filter and why.


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

All done and installed, sounds the nuts! Deep and roarty, engine definately feels freed up and boosty lol
Awesome and easy mod!
Is it best to now change the air filter for a different one to go in the modified box?


----------



## moy24 (Oct 23, 2014)

pezzzer1975 said:


> All done and installed, sounds the nuts! Deep and roarty, engine definately feels freed up and boosty lol
> Awesome and easy mod!
> Is it best to now change the air filter for a different one to go in the modified box?


My wak box has different hole drilled to yours but still should be good will install it over the weekend how does it sound with standard filter you upload a video. I might get pipercross filter or bmc panel filter.


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

Sounds really good mate, engine feels free'er too. If anyone knows the best air filter to put in the modded box that wld b great


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Defo going to do this mod. Would also like to know the best panel filter to fit?


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

So in WAK's guide he seems to have spent a lot of time adding different cold air feeds, to keep input air temps down when in traffic etc.
Is all that over the top then, and no one had any problems with just drilling the holes??


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

It was hot yesterday and after I installed the way box I left the car running for 15 mins and it was sitting at a steady 90' with no lights on the dash so I'm guessing it's not desperately needed mate


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Defo going to do this mod. Would also like to know the best panel filter to fit?


Done a bit of research and it looks like the KnM one mate, 60 quid though lol


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Crikey wont get that past the missus! :lol: If same one about £46 on ebay.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Wak box mod already been done!  Thanks to ian222 no doubt  (previous owner)


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

sweatystt said:


> Wak box mod already been done!  Thanks to ian222 no doubt  (previous owner)


Result mate! Was the air filter changed too by good old ian222?


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeh it certainly was!  Not sure what make but it wasn't standard.


----------



## jojo.f (May 21, 2014)

Can i do this just by drilling the holes and leaving the original panel filter in??

Or do i need to change filter and add those air pipe things??

Thanks
Jo


----------



## pezzzer1975 (Jul 15, 2014)

jojo.f said:


> Can i do this just by drilling the holes and leaving the original panel filter in??
> 
> Or do i need to change filter and add those air pipe things??
> 
> ...


I just did the holes in roughly the same place wak did, the filter is still the same, I'll be upgrading that next! Its a must do mod!


----------



## ChrisTTian wales (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all, dug up an old file here, Just one question before I get the tt in the lab, what about filtering, what about leaves wasps and 1pence coins ( yes I found one in mine lol ) will it still filter after the bottom has been modified Cheers all.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

ChrisTTian wales said:


> Hi all, dug up an old file here, Just one question before I get the tt in the lab, what about filtering, what about leaves wasps and 1pence coins ( yes I found one in mine lol ) will it still filter after the bottom has been modified Cheers all.


yes,
and there's nothing wrong with using the standard filter, see youtube "mighty car mod's" for car urban myth busting,


----------



## ChrisTTian wales (Nov 28, 2017)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> ChrisTTian wales said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, dug up an old file here, Just one question before I get the tt in the lab, what about filtering, what about leaves wasps and 1pence coins ( yes I found one in mine lol ) will it still filter after the bottom has been modified Cheers all.
> ...


Hi. Am I mean because the plastic has been removed from under the filter hence no barrier for bits to enter system. Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They could possibly enter the bottom of the box but would not get past the filter so couldn't cause any damage


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

YELLOW_TT said:


> They could possibly enter the bottom of the box but would not get past the filter so couldn't cause any damage


Good to know  I'll also be doing the Wak Box mod soon.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Mr Originality here!

I have performed the Wak Box, despite my dislike of any molestation on classic cars.

It just makes so much sense, when you consider the restriction caused by the tiny inlet pipe (the one that provides air into the box)

It is also a stealth mod, when only done to the bottom section, (more than enough).

I am happy with an OEM quality paper filter; a new one is probably less restrictive than a "cleaned" Pipercross etc.
[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:

8)


----------



## ChrisTTian wales (Nov 28, 2017)

Well boys and girls, managed to wak box the misano and my my my!!!!! Drilled 6 25 mm holes and it blew me away how nice it sounds. Just hope it don't help drink my super any more than it does but yea the mod rocks !!!!

Hö hö hö. Merry chrisTTmas 
1love


----------



## Ben180 (Oct 26, 2019)

Reviving a bit of an old thread here.

Going to do this to my 180 tomorrow. Funny thing is that this is exactly the same thing I did with my MK2 Golf GTi 20 years ago. Made a good sound too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ben180 said:


> Reviving a bit of an old thread here.
> 
> Going to do this to my 180 tomorrow. Funny thing is that this is exactly the same thing I did with my MK2 Golf GTi 20 years ago. Made a good sound too!


Same here lol it's a classic mod


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Ben180 said:


> Reviving a bit of an old thread here.
> 
> Going to do this to my 180 tomorrow. Funny thing is that this is exactly the same thing I did with my MK2 Golf GTi 20 years ago. Made a good sound too!


Its where I started it as well.


----------

